# Demographic #1: Age



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm going to set up a series of demographic polls, some of which probably have been set up before. This is because I am interested in demographics, and I'm sure that our base of regular posters has probably changed since any recent demographic poll(s).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I am 479286 so I selected "under 21"


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I didn't realise we had quite so many babies on the forum!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I didn't realise we had quite so many babies on the forum!


It is teh interwebz. What do you expect? Everyone over 80?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I didn't realise we had quite so many babies on the forum!


Really,look more carefully at the posts.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

I am in the soon to be an Old Geezer group~


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow! I assume the majority of you are about my age, but I'm the first one in the 31-40 bracket!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I've been here fourteen years longer than any other 21 year old I know!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I'm 22, and suddenly feel old for some reason...


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am 479286 so I selected "under 21"


You should've selected an age so high that it overflows to under 21 in signed binary integer form, wasted another post.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Philip said:


> You should've selected an age so high that it overflows to under 21 in signed binary integer form, wasted another post.


I should have done that. AND I CAN'T EDIT THAT PREVIOUS POST!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I'm 22, and suddenly feel old for some reason...


I'm 23 and I have the same feeling, I don't want to be old , I don't want responsibilities. I envy you, CoAG, how I miss the sense of freedom that you have at that age!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Next month I'll be 70, the best number of the third age. Best decade begings at 70.


----------

